# Internet Explorer running on its own, using loads of memory



## MalusCalibur (Mar 15, 2008)

Every once in a while, my laptop will start running extraordinarily slowly, and the cause is revealed when I open the Task Manager: I often find several (three or four, usually) instances of iexplore.exe running, even though I'm not myself running it.
Most them will only be using 3-4K of memory, sometimes even less, but there is always one that is using anywhere between 25k and 100k. When I close this one, one of the others immediately starts shooting up to similar figures, and as I close them, new ones start up and do the same. It is only through closing them all in quick succession that I am able to get rid of them all and stop them propagating.
However, within a short time (usually about half an hour), the same process will happen again.

I have run AVG's virus scanner and spyware scanner, and neither have found anything.

I used 'Set Program Access and Defaults' to disable access to IE, but it has not solved the problem.

I used a program called KillBox to backup and delete 'iexplore.exe' in C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer, but this has not solved the problem either.

I suspected (from the description of a similar case I found online) that suspicious files might have been running from C:\Documents and Settings\'my username'\Application Data, but the Application Data folder is not present, and there are no suspicious files in the entirety of the Documents and Settings folder.

I attempted to uninstall IE from the 'Add or Remove Programs' window, but all this suceeded in doing was uninstalling version 7 of IE, so I would assume it has reverted back to version 6.

Most recently, I ran msconfig and used that to disable something called 'Jugs Style' [*Command:* 'C:\DOCUME~1\'my username'\APPLIC~1\BLAHNE~1\Jugs Style.exe', *Location:* 'SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run'] at startup, which seemed suspicious, but I have no idea what it is, and could not find it elsewhere. Disabling it [and then rebooting] did not solve the problem, either.

I don't use IE at all, besides that it is automatically opened by Windows Live Messenger when I click the 'Open your email inbox' button [which I often did to save time rather than go directly to Hotmail in my browser].

I am running Windows XP Home, 2002 Version, Service Pack 2.
I have around 504Mb of memory, and have never had a slowdown problem of this magnitude before.

Apologies if I have not provided enough details.
Thank you in advance,


MalusCalibur


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello, MalusCalibur -

iexplore.exe is embedded into the Windows OS. Trying to delete it as you have typically causes issues for the OS. Fortunately, Windows File Protection probably restored iexplore.exe to it's rightful place in Program Files\Internet Explorer

Your application data folder may just be hidden, so you don't delete anything you should not. It's hidden by default in Windows for that reason.

You have at the least a LOP infection. We do not so specific malware removal advice in this forum. See the sticky at the top.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/if-you-think-your-computer-is-infected-203704.html

Please follow our 5 Step process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the HijackThis Log Help forum, *not here*.

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the HijackThis Log Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## noxiouz (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi. I am having the exact same problem as MalusCalibur. The link with the 5 steps does not work, can I please get some help.

Cheers


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi noxiouz, welcome to TSF

Please follow * these instructions* and start a new thread in the *Virus/Trojans/Spyware forum* where an analyst will help you as soon as possible.



This thread is from March last year, and the forum layout has changed since then, so the link you clicked no longer works.

The new instructions are at the top of the page:


> *General Computer Security* Get Help With System Security - This forum is not for malware removal assistance. For malware removal assistance, read the sticky topic at the top of the HijackThis Log Help forum, or the "First Steps" link at the top right of each page.


----------

